# frogs dragging their back legs.



## rich181 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey guys, I have 4 adult Tricolors which bred and i managed 2 raise 4 froglets which are now 6months old. 
the babies are in a seperate tank to the adults and up until now have been doin fine. a few days ago i discovered one dead with his back legs spread out. i removed him straight away, and at 1st thought it was a calcium deficiency, but now as its happened to another 2 within a few days (which are still alive, but unable to move properly) i am thinking its an infection. 

as these frogs were bred at home they have had no contact with anything from outside, except their ffs and crickets. 

can any1 help me out?

Thanksx


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Did you read the article in Leaf Litter about C02 poisoning? I don't remember the specifics but they mention frogs sprawling out and dying from too much C02 in the bottom of the tank. Maybe someone else can chime in. It may be helpful to give the specifics on their tank, supplements and so on...


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Your description also sounds reminiscent of heat Related Muscle Spasms (HRMS) in Mantella sp. Considering that tricolor like it cool, similar to the HRMS-susceptible Mantellas, I'd look at your temps. Is it possible they're getting too hot?
Rich Terrell
Insular Exotics


----------

